# ebay



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Are there any sellers here?

When someone lists an item as 'for sale' is there always a certain number of days it will sit there before the final countdown? Or can the seller specify how long they want to leave it 'advertised' for?

Hope that makes sense.

B xxx


----------



## S4rah (Nov 10, 2003)

Hi

You can choose how long it is listed for eg 1 day, 3 days, week etc, you can also set it to start on a specific date rather than straight away, so you could set it up to last for 3 days starting on Monday.

I hope that makes sense

Xx


----------



## ❁ BG2007 ❁ (Jun 26, 2007)

Yes that does make sense, thank you


----------

